# union coffee



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Union Los Anonos Yellow Honey (Costa Rica ) sounds super sweet, plum , raisin and maple syrup. ???


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Had some Union recently and was super impressed, after they started selling in Waitrose I thought they'd be too big to be good but beans were awesome


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried the Gajah Mountain, very impressed , very rich full flavour, quite a dark roast.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Agree

I have always been wary, with their supermarket image and previous life.

But having recently drank the natural process "los lajones natural caturra panama"

all week, I can say it is very very nice.

( also the namesake is quite topical at the moment ! )


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

the panama roast was nice. I had some over easter as they had an offer on it...

slightly pricey for 200g bags....

i dont know that I can taste the difference between good roast and really good roast....so i'll stay supporting my local roaster roundhill


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Going to try some Bright Note tomorrow. Macadamia, fig and red grape.


----------

